# Raptors pummel the Bucks



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

That's what better be happening right now. After a poor display to open the league against the Bobcats, Bosh should step up and get this win. The Bucks have Gadzuric and Pachulia to match up against Bosh and Ujo but our boys should come out on top.

Someone please post the boxscore as soon as it comes up on proexposure.com

I also expect more from Bonner. This is as good a chance to make the league as he's likely to get. 

Mason was perhaps our best player in game one. I hope Babcock finds room for him on the roster but it may depend on Mo Pete's decision.


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

lol... thats what i thought just happened....


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

box score should be up in the next half hour...**** i need a job or something.


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

i need a job too


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

Raps win 71-68...no box score yet


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> Raps win 71-68...no box score yet


not quite the blowout i was hoping for but a win's a win. where'd you get the scoop?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

dammit Sky, :upset:

very misleading title....

but i do hope that Bosh dominated the game though and that Araujo kept his PF's down.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Bosh scored 21.

They had bonus coverage of the last minute on RapsTV before the DET-PHI game.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

atta boy bosh. i'm guessing he did that in fairly limited minutes too. good end to the game? who was on the court?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Please post some of our basic stats. My Acrobat reader is acting up. Thanks.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

JR Bremer looks eerily like Chris Jeffries.

Freaked me out for a second.

I couldn't really tell all the players because I don't know their numbers.

Bosh, MasonJr, Sow, and Bremer were on the floor but not much was happening. Timeouts and foul shots.

Sow threw up a wild 3 pointer for some reason. At least the announcers said it was Sow, I am not sure.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

anything interesting going on in the sixers game? how's iggy look?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

raptors tv pisses me off tho...RAPTORS tv... and they don't show the raptor game... I was watching pistons/76ers for awhile. didn't see anything on the raptors game.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Iguodala only played 4 mins i think...

and on the stats sheet, his first name is Frank

:uhoh:


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/summer_league_04.html

hoffa 10 pf

pachullia 9 pf:angel: :angel:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>burnet</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/timberwolves/gameday/summer_league_04.html
> 
> hoffa 10 pf
> ...


Rookie referees, literally.

But 10 is a lot. A whole lot.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

trick.. that's his brother. I don't think your looking at the right stats sheet.

From what i saw, Iguodala wasn't getting any touches during the first. Stoped watching because of the storm. 

Tierre Brown looked very good for Detroit. He was on our summer league team last year.

that's alot of fouls...is that possible..


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

bah, bosh with only 1 rebound....

not disappointed, but not impressed either.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

i guess players don't foul out in the summer leauge. hope hoffa didn't hurt anyone


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Technical Fouls - Individual
> 
> RAPTORS (4): R. Araujo 5:47 4th , R. Araujo 5:43 4th , R. Araujo 4:33 4th , R. Araujo 3:29 4th


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!


I think he was a nervous little bit .
:starwars:


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Bosh's rebounding numbers is irritating me for a guy who was once compoared to be a cross between Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett.

1 rebound in two games? and for a guy with his height and athleticism as well as supposed added strength?

i hate to beat up on him, but c'mon bosh, 21 pionts is good but 1 rebound in two games is not good.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> Bosh's rebounding numbers is irritating me for a guy who was once compoared to be a cross between Tim Duncan and Kevin Garnett.
> 
> 1 rebound in two games? and for a guy with his height and athleticism as well as supposed added strength?
> ...



summer league buddy you've seen him get 16 rebounds in the season so don't worry


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dathomieyouhate</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> summer league buddy you've seen him get 16 rebounds in the season so don't worry


a couple have pointed that out that it's only summer league, but isn't that the more reason that he should be getting more rebounds?


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> 
> 
> a couple have pointed that out that it's only summer league, but isn't that the more reason that he should be getting more rebounds?


cmon are you serious ?? lol he's been weight training more then running and playing basketball so obviously he's out of shape. cmon trick you should know better.


this is why he's in the summer league. not to dominate the scrubs. it's to get in b ball shape.

holla


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

well if he's not putting anywhere close to 15/8 by the end of the summer league then i'll be disappointed.

it shouldn't take more than 3 games to get into game shape.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> well if he's not putting anywhere close to 15/8 by the end of the summer league then i'll be disappointed.
> 
> it shouldn't take more than 3 games to get into game shape.


trick please dont get all caught up in the hype man it doesn't matter what he does in the summer league. this is to help all the players to better prepare themselves for the season which is more important.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

great work from the free throw line from our summer squad tonight.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ThaWicketOne</b>!
> trick.. that's his brother. I don't think your looking at the right stats sheet.
> 
> From what i saw, Iguodala wasn't getting any touches during the first. Stoped watching because of the storm.


well now...:dead:


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!


Isn't every foul after the 6th a technical in summer league?


----------



## TOballer (Aug 29, 2003)

hoffa also had a flagrant...i guess hes takin the whole "bangin inside" idea too far...10 fouls in 18 mins


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

meh, hard fouls set a good tone. hopefully with NBA bodies to bang and experienced officials, he will learn to control his tendency to foul. were some of these fouls techs or not?


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Points and reb#s?????


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

for Raffi? 6 points, 2-7fg. 18mins. 2-2freethrows. 2 offensive, 3 defensive,5tot. rebounds. 1 assist, 1 steal, 4 to's.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

how many pfls did he get?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

10


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, Araujo had 10 PF

Sandro Nicevic had 6 PF's. Sow, Mason Jr. and Bonner all had 4 PF's each, and Bosh had 3.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

damn... 10 pfs, 4 techs and a flagrant. thats monster. :uhoh:


----------



## dork (Mar 21, 2004)

:upset: :upset: :upset: Man, Maybe he thinks that he needs to play hockey style just cause the raptors are in Canada...


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

10?? dose that include the game with charlotte?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Guys, don't take the fouls too seriously.

1. The players know that there are no foul limits in the game, so they don't preserve their fouls or play carefully.

2. The refs are raw rookies, like most of the players. They are really terrible. Take their calls with a grain of salt. They are still learning, too.

3. All fouls called after the sixth are considered technical fouls. Ignore that.

4. Coaches experiment in these games. Because Bosh doesn't have a lot of rebounds doesn't mean he must've had a bad game. Mitch might be using him in a variety of different ways. With a lineup of Bonner, Bosh, and Araujo, Bosh could even be seeing some time at the three. Who knows.

5. The players are bad. You get guys like Bosh and Mason, and guys that are never going to make it in the NBA and are there as a last ditch effort to make an NBDL, CBA, or international team. If they can do that by hogging the ball, hacking, fouling, trying to make other players look bad, they will.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>trick</b>!
> well if he's not putting anywhere close to 15/8 by the end of the summer league then i'll be disappointed.
> 
> it shouldn't take more than 3 games to get into game shape.


[strike]Obviously you have never played organized basketball before. I can't believe the crap you write.[/strike] " It shouldn't take more than 3 games to get into game shape "? Talk to anyone who has played several seasons of organized hoops, and then you'll get a clue. Bashing on Bosh... this guys is the Raps savior.


----------



## Dathomieyouhate (Jun 21, 2003)

we cant really make comments until we actually watch the players play anyways. i hear aruajo scored all his points in his first game in the 1st Q and impressed the scouts. so you'll have to watch a game to comment.


----------



## djmyte (Jun 10, 2002)

> 2. The refs are raw rookies, like most of the players. They are really terrible. Take their calls with a grain of salt. They are still learning, too.


Yep, they're being evaluated just like the players, they are calling everything.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

The Raptors won in all these categories:

Points in the Paint

Second Chance Points

Fast Break Points



Not too bad.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Wake up and smell the coffee, guys.

I know its only summer league, but 10 fouls in 18 minutes is ridiculous. 5 in 18 minutes in the last game was bad enough.

Zaza, who is only 20, and was a mid 2nd rounder last year, got the better Hoffa. Yes, Zaza had 9 PFs but he played 36 minutes, and got to the stripe for 17FTAs. (11 made)

Zaza also is very strong and aggressive. Both posts proved they won't back down. 

Hoffy's 4 TO in 18 minutes, 6pts on 2/7 nothing to write home about. But strong on glass @ both ends again. 

He will struggle with fouls all season as a rookie, and they will limit his playing time.

others:
Another solid game for Roger.

Bonner looked legit as a PF.

Bremer stood out. 15 pts in 20 minutes, 8/8FTs hit a trey, 3 assists. It will be interesting to see if they can carry both JR & Roger, or who they will choose...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nothing at all should be read into stats or results from this league because it is primarily an exercise for general managers to find training camp fodder and for unsigned players to earn an invite to some team's camp in October - toronto star


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> 
> 
> [strike]Obviously you have never played organized basketball before. I can't believe the crap you write.[/strike] " It shouldn't take more than 3 games to get into game shape "? Talk to anyone who has played several seasons of organized hoops, and then you'll get a clue. Bashing on Bosh... this guys is the Raps savior.


:laugh:
there's a fine line between bashing and criticizing.

and last season i praided this guy so much because:
a) he has so much potential
b) a kid playing among men
c) held the fort despite playing out of position

and now he has a year's experience under his belt and it's time that he should be showing some real promise that he is the real deal and that he is the future of the this franchise.

so i'm going to keep a close eye under him since i don't put all my eggs in one basket and just say "he's our franchise already" cuz apparently he's not.

oh, and btw, scoring 21 pts seems to me like he's already in game shape and it's only been 2 games.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I'll say this from what have noticed on here, the raptors must have the most impatient fans in the nba, one minute they are quick to praise a player, the next they are bashing him like no man's business


----------

